# A look at the Haiyan's Haiyan cube.



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

I haet my voice. d:






Pics below:



Spoiler


----------



## Anthony (Feb 16, 2010)

:O You got a black one!
Argh. Mine's white. I strongly prefer black cubes.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 16, 2010)

You got it?! How fast did it ship?! I need to see this video


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered when Haiyan put out his link.
I think it was 5 days?

UPS ftw.
Cube was only 1$
Shipping was so worth it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 16, 2010)

why did you flip the pictures?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

:fp at myself.

Sorry, I was using Cameroid, because I don't have a camera available, and used my webcam.
My apologies.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> :fp at myself.
> 
> Sorry, I was using Cameroid, because I don't have a camera available, and used my webcam.
> My apologies.



Mine should be here tomorrow...is it as good as it's been said to be?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

Ehhh, it's personal preference.

If you like the A-V, you're going to love this most likely.


I still prefer the F-II, but this is a really really good cube.
I don't want to hype it too much, because then I'd bias it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm wondering about how fragile those corners are... they look really brittle.

Btw... is the cube clicky or smooth?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

They're fine.

I'm not worried about the constitution of the cube in the least.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm. I may have to buy a few.
I like my A-V, but it locks up a little too much.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope mine get here soon... so clicky or smooth?


----------



## Parity (Feb 16, 2010)

What is your youtube channel?


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol video still uploading?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 16, 2010)

how much was the shipping?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

Smoother than A-V, but still crisp and fast.
Also more stable than the A-V, less lock ups, but then again, my A-V is different from other A-V's in terms of tension, lube, and my turning style as well.

It's not on my channel, as it's still uploading. :d

Shipping was roughly 17 dollars, but I prefer to have my cubes fast(Arrived in 5 days), instead of waiting 2-5 weeks. (Popbuying. =/)


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

ITS UP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihDxOQ3Bb7M


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 16, 2010)

With 70 minutes waiting I would have expected HD at least...


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2010)

I kinda haet your voice too, tbh, NOT how I expected you to sound.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have a good camera. 

I'm actually poor.
I used my webcam, because that's all I really have.


Hahaha, Joey, thanks? xD xD xD


----------



## blah (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so sick of hearing HaiyAHn. It's NOT HaiyAHn. I flinch everytime I hear that 

*It rhymes with ten (not tan).*


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 16, 2010)

My mom has the same first name and when we say it in chinese it rhymes with ten but in english it rhymes with tan. Definitely not yAHn.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2010)

Err, my mistake?

It's not my fault really, I had no idea.
I'll use it right from now on. d:


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hai-yeahn. that way.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a good cube  i had a bit of trouble assembling...the core was so damn stubborn that i almost had the idea to break out a drill to screw in the center pieces the first time...o well...took about 20 mins for that alone..all in all, it's fast..doesn't pop much...tight settings are amazing..and i put a bit of shock oil in...it's now my favorite and best speedcube.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2010)

Indeed it is very good.
I've restickered, relubed, and played with mine a bit.

I still prefer the F-II for now though.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, I really want to get this cube now! I would have to get it preassembled tho, I hate assembling cubes and I think I always mess it up..
I have one of the Micro Type AV's and I love it, its just too small. Plus I have always used Type A brand cubes. I think I would love this cube.
With so many different Chinese accents and dialects wouldn't it depend on where you are from how you would say it? I've only been studying Chinese for two years but I would probably rhyme it with Tan and not Ten or maybe a mix between them. If yan rhymes with Ten then what does yen rhyme with? 
Thanks for the video!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2010)

Lofty said:


> With so many different Chinese accents and dialects wouldn't it depend on where you are from how you would say it? I've only been studying Chinese for two years but I would probably rhyme it with Tan and not Ten or maybe a mix between them. If yan rhymes with Ten then what does yen rhyme with?




cuz, it's like the basic pronounciation. that particular part always sounds the same no matter what kind of accent you have.


PS it's yiean


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Indeed it is very good.
> I've restickered, relubed, and played with mine a bit.
> 
> I still prefer the F-II for now though.



Maybe you should try Haiyan-memory. I will support more 1$ Haiyan as gift later. Wellcome http://cubehaiyan.com . Normally the ship need 3 days. Becauese it is Chinese festival so the UPS sotp work for 3days. Now ups begin to work .The cost for UPS to USA is 16.99$.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > With so many different Chinese accents and dialects wouldn't it depend on where you are from how you would say it? I've only been studying Chinese for two years but I would probably rhyme it with Tan and not Ten or maybe a mix between them. If yan rhymes with Ten then what does yen rhyme with?
> ...



After thinking about how I say other words that also end in -an like 橄榄球 I don't really think that it rhymes with either ten or tan does it? It certainly doesn't rhyme with my what is probably a slightly southern english accent of ten or tan.


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

Technically, 燕 and 橄 (and 榄) don't have the same 韵母. 燕 has the 韵母 "ian," which, by "one of those rules," becomes "yan" because of the lack of a preceding 声母. But yes, in the strictest form of spoken Mandarin, neither "ten" nor "tan" rhymes with any word. But I would say that in most modern accents, "yan" rhymes with "ten." (At least that's the closest thing in English, I think.)


----------



## Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> Technically, 燕 and 橄 (and 榄) don't have the same 韵母. 燕 has the 韵母 "ian," which, by "one of those rules," becomes "yan" because of the lack of a preceding 声母. But yes, in the strictest form of spoken Mandarin, neither "ten" nor "tan" rhymes with any word. But I would say that in most modern accents, "yan" rhymes with "ten." (At least that's the closest thing in English, I think.)



I've always pronounced it with a Japanese accent :q .
Like "Ha-ee-yawn"


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> Technically, 燕 and 橄 (and 榄) don't have the same 韵母. 燕 has the 韵母 "ian," which, by "one of those rules," becomes "yan" because of the lack of a preceding 声母. But yes, in the strictest form of spoken Mandarin, neither "ten" nor "tan" rhymes with any word. But I would say that in most modern accents, "yan" rhymes with "ten." (At least that's the closest thing in English, I think.)



Ohh yea, I forgot about all those rules... My bad. 
Vowels need to not change when they don't have a 声母... 燕 definitely rhymes with ten if it has the same 声母 as something like 见 or 天.
Thanks for the Chinese lesson!


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris, your voice sounds a lot different in person than it does in your videos in my opinion. I think that your web camera skews the voice a little.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm so sick of hearing HaiyAHn. It's NOT HaiyAHn. I flinch everytime I hear that
> 
> *It rhymes with ten (not tan).*



Hurray, that's what you need; inconsistent transcription of vowels in a language that has way too many of them. Chris seemed to both say [a:] and [æ:] as the last vowel.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some cubes from Haiyan today, here are my pictures of the Haiyan cube:
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=40

It looks quite surprising, I'm used to cubes getting more and more rounded and it looks the opposite, quite sharp edges. But the edges that matter are nicely rounded and it turns very well. See how close neighboring pieces are with almost no gap, but also see the big gaps in the middle of four pieces, caused by the rounding of the appropriate inner edges:






I also like the molding, precise high quality, nothing I had to cut away and all caps fit perfectly. Reminded me of the c4u DIY when I first got that. The centers appear "shorter", a bit below the edges and corners. But quite possibly I just screwed in the screws too deep, gotta try loosening them.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

The centers on my cube, are also a bit below.


----------



## Samania (Mar 4, 2010)

are you.. asian... IM JUST ASKING because of the way you say "HAIYAN"


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I'm a black jew, nobody likes me.

(No offense, it was a funny reference.)


----------



## Samania (Mar 4, 2010)

ah. good to know.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I got some cubes from Haiyan today, here are my pictures of the Haiyan cube:
> http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=40
> 
> It looks quite surprising, I'm used to cubes getting more and more rounded and it looks the opposite, quite sharp edges. But the edges that matter are nicely rounded and it turns very well. See how close neighboring pieces are with almost no gap, but also see the big gaps in the middle of four pieces, caused by the rounding of the appropriate inner edges:
> ...



So all in all how good would you say that it is?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

It's nothing special.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> It's nothing special.



Yeah.
Not bad, but not amazing.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

crazyasianskills said:


> So all in all how good would you say that it is?



You had to quote my whole big post to ask that?

I just assembled it and turned it a bit. That feels quite good, but I can't tell yet how it'll be after lubing/adjusting/stickering and some playing.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

this is about haiyan's memory?


----------



## teller (Mar 4, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> this is about haiyan's memory?




No, this is about Haiyan's Haiyan.

Haiyan Memory destroys this cube.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

teller said:


> No, this is about Haiyan's Haiyan.
> 
> Haiyan Memory destroys this cube.



so, haiyan's memory is a good cube?


----------



## ribonzz (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i guess it's a great cube, but why did is the real difference??


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > So all in all how good would you say that it is?
> ...



Sorry I forgot about that. I havent been on here in a longgg time. I should probably get the memory cube if Im going to get a cube though, right?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

crazyasianskills said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > crazyasianskills said:
> ...



I prefer my AII over my Haiyan- memory.


----------



## pjk (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the Haiyan cube quite a bit. I've noticed that I can keep it quite loose, and it still doesn't pop. In fact, I'm yet to pop mine after about 75 solves, and the cube is very loose. I need to mess with the tension more and see how it feels from there, but so far so good.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

pjk said:


> I like the Haiyan cube quite a bit. I've noticed that I can keep it quite loose, and it still doesn't pop. In fact, I'm yet to pop mine after about 75 solves, and the cube is very loose. I need to mess with the tension more and see how it feels from there, but so far so good.



But don't you just hate how hard it is to get off the center caps?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, it's not like you're constantly removing the caps if you've set the tension correctly.

Still, that being said, I prefer the caps on the type A-V/Haiyan Memory.


----------



## pjk (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Haiyan cube quite a bit. I've noticed that I can keep it quite loose, and it still doesn't pop. In fact, I'm yet to pop mine after about 75 solves, and the cube is very loose. I need to mess with the tension more and see how it feels from there, but so far so good.
> ...


I wouldn't say it is any harder to remove the center caps than any other DIY I've used.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> But don't you just hate how hard it is to get off the center caps?



They're pretty easy to pop off, just slide your fingernail under the piece.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > But don't you just hate how hard it is to get off the center caps?
> ...



Have you tried one?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Yep, I own one


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Khartaras said:
> ...


Haiyan- Memory or Haiyan - Haiyan?


----------



## jiggy (Mar 4, 2010)

My Haiyan came today. So far, I'm a big fan! It's very resistant to locks and, like PJK said, it can be set pretty loose without popping. Having said that, I'm actually a little tempted to get my hands on some sand paper and round off some of the inside corners. I think that might prevent the few catches it does get.



iSpinz said:


> But don't you just hate how hard it is to get off the center caps?



Hah, yeah, I clipped one of the centre caps into a centre piece before I'd assembled the cube -half to see how everything clipped in place and half just having fun- and then spent the next five minutes trying to get the darn thing out again and laughing at myself!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> Yep, I own one


This or this?


----------



## Rikane (Mar 4, 2010)

I love how easy it is to pop off the C4Y centre caps. I think most manufacturers should try and do that.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 5, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > But don't you just hate how hard it is to get off the center caps?
> ...



What if you don't have fingernails that can slide under a piece? I play violin so I keep my nails short and so my stickers don't chip.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 5, 2010)

Use a toothpick to press the "hook" and that will lever the cap out.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 5, 2010)

haiyan cube is awesome...and it actually cuts corners...


----------



## Dimeg (Mar 5, 2010)

nice review  I might get one later, but first I need to work on my f2l no cube can change that..


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I own one
> ...



2nd one, I was thinking we were talking about the Memory cube. My fail. :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2010)

Khartaras, I got an infraction for posting the image of your avatar.

You should change it.
=/


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Khartaras, I got an infraction for posting the image of your avatar.
> 
> You should change it.
> =/



Oookay, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dawn-Shade (Mar 25, 2010)

Are their stickers vinyl? Is it peel easily?


----------

